# Thinking of moving to USA



## HELEN L G (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi! 
We have returned from the US for the third time and have decided to see if we can make a go of living out there.
I have lots of questions as you can imagine but I will start with a brief intro.
My husband and I are 45 and 46 respectively. We have a military background (RAF) spanning 12 years each. We are both civilians now, my husband works in a photographic shop, photoshop/restoring photos, printing and designing posters, pamphlets, orders of service etc etc. I am a Registered Nurse (adult) BSc with five years under my belt. We have two daughters 13 and 16 who want to make America their home!
Where do I begin? I suppose (selfishly) I am the one with the professional skills to offer so if there are any nurses out there or you know of any, please let me know. 
I would appreciate both positive and negative answers to help me build a picture of what to expect. 
We are literally in the early stages of making inquiries, we would like to live on the East coast (my eldest brother lives in Virginia) but have no idea exactly where. I'm used to the rural life in Norfolk so would like to think that I could live somewhere easily accessible to the countryside.
Why are we doing this? I have become disillusioned with the NHS and desperately want a better life with more opportunities for my family, especially as our daughters are growing up so fast!
Many thanks for reading this and I look forward to your replies!


----------



## JoeyJoJo! (Jun 25, 2013)

HELEN L G said:


> Hi!
> We have returned from the US for the third time and have decided to see if we can make a go of living out there.
> I have lots of questions as you can imagine but I will start with a brief intro.
> My husband and I are 45 and 46 respectively. We have a military background (RAF) spanning 12 years each. We are both civilians now, my husband works in a photographic shop, photoshop/restoring photos, printing and designing posters, pamphlets, orders of service etc etc. I am a Registered Nurse (adult) BSc with five years under my belt. We have two daughters 13 and 16 who want to make America their home!
> ...


There is nothing that will get you a visa too America i'm sorry. As a nurse though Canada and Australia are options. but being over 45 puts you in a difficult situation.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Your options are:

Get a work visa from a company prepared to sponsor you

Prepare to wait years before your brother can sponsor you (IF he is a US citizen) 

Invest lots of money in a business


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

POTUS closed the nurse visa in 2006 wanting home grown only
you brother can file for .. but it will take 13 years for the visa 

Pick a visa 


There are basically NINE ways that you can get a visa to live and work in the US: 

(1) Marriage (or engagement in anticipation of marriage) to a US citizen. 

(2) You have skills that are in short supply in the US e.g. scientific or medical training. A degree is normally a must. Or you have superior specialist skills with at least 12 years experience. (H visas)applications next received on 1st April 2014

(3) You have an Employer who is willing to transfer you - but even the employer has to make a good case for you - so you have to be a manager unless you fall under category (2) above.(L visas)

(4) You may get a Green card in the diversity lottery (UK citizens, except N.Ireland, are not generally eligible unless you, your spouse or parents were born abroad or held a different citizenship.

(5)You own or buy business (does not get you permanent resident status i.e. no green card)You must be a national of a qualifying Treaty countries. The business must have a minimum value of around $150k (more the better) bearing in mind you will need somewhere to live and with any startup business you will need at least 2 years living money as back up. So a figure of $350k would be a nearer minimum (E-2 visas)

(6)You are an "investor" i.e. you have at least US $1m in assets to bring with you. half of that in a few areas. And your background will be investigated to the hilt. (EB-5 visas)

(7)You have a close relative (mother, father, brother, sister and no further) who is an US citizen who would sponsor you, approx time this take 2-12 years?

(8.The R1 visa is available to foreign members of religious denominations, having bona fide non-profit religious organizations in the U.S., for entering the U.S. to carry on the activities of a minister or religious worker as a profession, occupation or vocation

(9)THE UNUSUAL You are in a position to claim refugee status/political asylum. or You get a member of Congress to sponsor a private bill with legislation that applies just to you. 
The S visa issued to persons who assist US law enforcement to investigate and prosecute crimes and terrorist activities such as money laundering and organized crime


Recruitment agent will not take you seriously if you are not already in the US. Writing for jobs is really a waste of time; likewise US employers have no idea what foreign qualification are or mean (except Degrees) it may pay you to get your qualification translated into a US equivalent, there are Companies that do this (World Education Services - International Credential Evaluation Expertise) .. 
But if you are getting a visa under (2) above then you need a job offer before you can get the visa. Your Employer will be your sponsor this will cost them upward of $5k. So you can see you have to be offering something really special to get considered They may also have to prove to the Dept of labor that there is no American who can do the job if the position is to be permanent ©
DO NOT USE VISA CONSULTANTS


----------



## sharbuck (Dec 10, 2013)

Helen, 

Have you considered New Zealand? We are American expats who left The USA 2 yrs ago and won't move back. Just something to think on.


----------

